# le disque na pas pus être partitioner (Boot Camp windows10)



## alexandre13400 (24 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

J'aurais besoin d'aide car je n'y comprend rien a tout ces commandes que je vois sur le forum.
Mais si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider je serais ravi

Voila mon problème je ne peut pas mettre windows sur Boot Camp le partionnement du disque est impossible, alors je suis aller dans le SOS du disque comme il m'ont dis mais il y a bien un problème mais il ne se corrige pas

Merci


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Pourtant les instructions sont claires : "Exécutez SOS à partir du disque de secours"
Le disque de secours s'obtient en général en démarrant avec Cmd-R
Par contre je vois qu'il y a déjà une partition Windows 10 sur ton disque ?


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2021)

alexandre13400 a dit:


> Voila mon problème je ne peut pas mettre windows sur Boot Camp le partionnement du disque est impossible,


Ta partition *windows10* est présente et doit faire une taille de 220 Go. On ne sait pas grand-chose, comment as-tu créé cette partition, depuis Assistant Boot Camp, avec Utilitaire de disque ? Vu le message d'erreur dans ta copie écran j'en doute fort. J'ai le sentiment qu'il y a eu du bidouillage et que la structure de ton disque dur soit corrompue.


----------

